
Fossil Teeth Put Humans in Europe Earlier Than Thought - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/03/science/fossil-teeth-put-humans-in-europe-earlier-than-thought.html?src=recg
======
arethuza
One thing that never ceases to amaze me is how different the geography of the
UK and North Sea areas was in the fairly recent past - Doggerland, Viking
Bergen island... the latter possibly washed away in the huge tsunami that hit
the North Sea 8200BP:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doggerland>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viking_Bergen_Island>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storegga_Slide>

[Edit: And all of this is a huge amount of time _after_ the archeological
finds of the actual article!]

------
non123
If I remember correctly from the BBC article I read on it, it's not "earlier
than thought", but earlier than we had proof for. Other non-human remains have
already placed humans in Europe around that time.

------
andrewfelix
What I find most interesting about this, is that the bones were originally
thought to have come from Neanderthals. Now that they've been proven to be
human, doubt has been cast on the assumption that Neanderthals shared some of
the modern cultural traits of humans.

~~~
SteveC
A book has been written arguing that Neanderthals were far more ape like than
modern humans.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZbmywzGAVs>

